# How do you big turbo guys fit them??! VRT content...



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

I've banged on the fire wall and rain tray just so I could instal it but the motor is goin to have some movement under load. 
What should I do?
Keep hammering at the firewall?

Input please

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Kinetic mani


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

dub_slug said:


> Kinetic mani











I have a GT40r on a Kinetics mani 4" down pipe all fits well :thumbup: 
#Note there is no flames any more


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't know about a big turbo but I was able to fit a 6776 on an ATP mani. Just keep "massaging" that firewall.


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

There is no way I'm installing a new manifold...maybe the turbo will "massage" the firewall for me...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

It may seem unrealistic but the kinetic mani is worth every penny in my opinion. I've done the ATP route and never again. 

How are you going to fit your intake manifold?? That's the real treat of the ATP mani with a turbo inlet on the passenger side...


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

Short runner mani...
The funny thing is that with the m money I spent on the sri manifold I could of gone kinetics route...awesome....

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

If don't clearance that wall some more, you will be buying something expensive when, not if, it breaks.


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

ern79 said:


> Short runner mani...
> The funny thing is that with the m money I spent on the sri manifold I could of gone kinetics route...awesome....


thats why I went kinetic manifold route. 

just get a bigger hammer :thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

ATP turbo manifold + stock upper intake manifold + tangential big turbo = joke that's not that funny.


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

FlatlanderSJ said:


> thats why I went kinetic manifold route.
> 
> just get a bigger hammer :thumbup:



or look into an on center housing


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hammer it is...

does anybody have pictures or personal experience with what happens when there its not enough space between turbo and firewall?
Just curious.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

You'd either crack the compressor housing or the turbo would dent the firewall. I'd venture a guess that the firewall would be the one to give, but who knows.


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

That kind of sounds like fun...I'll make sure to document the carnage...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Another option is to get an angled t4 to t3 adapter off eBay. I ran one of those on my first vrt and it definately bought me some extra room . 

Now I personally prefer the kinetic as the ATP style puts the turbo so damn close to the firewall I've actually caught my insulation on fire. vrt+fire=


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

my front motor mount bolt fell out and the turbo was smashing the firewall repeatedly for a day until i realized, compressor housing was fine, made a huge perfect dent on the firewall :beer:


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

Amazing
Pics please

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

ask and you shall receive my vrt brother


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sick
more pics? Setup?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i saw a compressor smashing the **** out of a firewall and now the firewall just has a big enough dent that doesnt hit..

turbo is fine still boosts 30 psi all day long


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

garrett 35R, ATP manifold, and 4" strait pipe to the rear (v-banded) :thumbup:


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

sleepin gti said:


> garrett 35R, ATP manifold, and 4" strait pipe to the rear (v-banded) :thumbup:


 
you dont have any issues with your heater core coolant line getting super hot sitting right on hte downpipe like that?


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

d15nonvtec said:


> you dont have any issues with your heater core coolant line getting super hot sitting right on hte downpipe like that?


i didnt for the longest time, but as the heat wrap began to ware i did crack the line one time. ive been putting ms3 in this winter and have been cleaning things up a bit though. So now i re-wrapped the DP and i have the Coolant line about 1-2 inches above it so im almost certain i wont have issues this year.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

good deal

what sort of boost are you running on the 35R? i have a T04S (70 trim) at 15 psi and im looking to upgrade a bit.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

d15nonvtec said:


> good deal
> 
> what sort of boost are you running on the 35R? i have a T04S (70 trim) at 15 psi and im looking to upgrade a bit.


last season i ran it on what was supposed to be 17 but it spiked to 20 quite frequently. the previous owner claims that it was dyno'd at 501whp on 21lbs. I do believe that for the fact that my room mate has a 450whp dyno proven lexus and i could pull on him. im hoping that with the standalone i can run 500 horse on a lower boost just for efficiencey... i guess ill wait and see.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

sounds good, got a thread on the specs on your car?


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

d15nonvtec said:


> sounds good, got a thread on the specs on your car?


still in the process of making it, im just combinding it with the megasquirt 3 build.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

oh i see

where is clarion anyways? you showed some interest in my car for your buddy a little while back when i was selling.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

d15nonvtec said:


> oh i see
> 
> where is clarion anyways? you showed some interest in my car for your buddy a little while back when i was selling.


i live like 6 miles out side of clarion, and i thought i recognized ur name but u kno how that goes i see thousands of them everytime im on haha. u had that yellow vrt right?


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

Haha i know what you mean


Ya i have the ginster


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

It fits...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

all of your vrt's look clean :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Friend had a kinetics on his b4 with a 50 trim, could barely get a finger behind it. Sold thekit to his roomate for a mk2, thereare 4 fingers behind it.


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

hope it holds...







new new







getting a baff







oh and it fits...


----------

